# TNA to drop NWA name.



## Clark Kent (May 25, 2007)

*TNA to drop NWA name.
By Silent Bob - Sat, 05 May 2007 17:17:57 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

As of May 14th, TNA will no longer be using the NWA name or titles. Expect something interesting at the next Impact tapings to push the transition.


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 25, 2007)

The new NWA has named its contestants for its new world title. I have never heard of most of them but "hey" you gotta start some where

Have you seen the new TNA title belts?  To me they look much like some of the title belts from the eighties or earlier  "ugly"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2007)

From a business standpoint, it was a dumb move.  Take your titles off recognized names, and off TV.

On the other hand, for TNA, it's good.  They got the rub, and now can merchandise the hell out of toy belts, etc, and keep the bulk of the cash for themselves. 

The NWA needed TNA alot more than TNA needed them.


----------

